# My Precious Collection



## Buttercup (Jun 5, 2007)

It's growing steadily 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I haven't taken pictures of my pigments or brushes yet.


Lipsticks




1st row L-R: Politely Pink, Angel, Lovelorn, Real Doll
2nd L-R: Not So Innocent, Romanced, Petal Lure, Plink, Strawbaby





Dior lipstick all lonely





Viva Glam palette in b/g, 40's pink, Pink D-Lush, Voile, Bare

Lip conditioners





Lipglosses





Other lip products





Neutral and browns palette




1st row: Bisque, Naked Lunch, Soba, Patina, Remotely Gray
2nd: Phloof, All That Glitters, Woodwinked, Satin Taupe, Concrete
3rd: Shroom, Ochre Style, Tempting, Mulch, Dark Edge

4 pan palettes





Other eyeshadows





Misc eye products and lashes









Foundation, tube concealers and highlighters:





Other face/cheek products:





Blushes/Bronzers










Thanks for looking.


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 5, 2007)

Very nice collection!


----------



## User49 (Jun 5, 2007)

This is such a cute collection! I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 it! Esepcially the lipsticks!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 5, 2007)

very nice!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pure Vanity (Jun 5, 2007)

Lovely collection hon.


----------



## BinkysBaby (Jun 6, 2007)

Nice, nice!!


----------



## wafflebees (Jun 7, 2007)

i love your collection!  and wow your lipsticks look soooo pretty.  if you can, can you give a list of what they are?


----------



## Buttercup (Jun 7, 2007)

The palette is the Viva Glam palette and from left to right the lipsticks are MAC Romanced, Politely Pink, Plink, Petal Lure, Real Doll & Dior 482.


----------



## Kim. (Jun 14, 2007)

You have such a cute little collection! I love the little makeup bags in the first picture. What NARS lip laquer is that?


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 18, 2007)

It's Baby Doll. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edited to try make it just my MAC collection but with better quality photos. A few of the pics have my other brands in there though.


----------



## macface (Jul 18, 2007)

nice collection.


----------



## Danapotter (Jul 18, 2007)

Very nice! I love the pic quality too!


----------



## Kim. (Jul 25, 2007)

Oh, and I haave another question to ask. What's the bronzer on the top left in the last picture and what are the names of the blushcreams and blushes on the bottom in the same picture?


----------



## tsukiyomi (Jul 25, 2007)

Nice collection!


----------



## tika (Jul 29, 2007)

Compliments, very nice collection


----------



## Buttercup (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kim.* 

 
_Oh, and I haave another question to ask. What's the bronzer on the top left in the last picture and what are the names of the blushcreams and blushes on the bottom in the same picture?_

 
It's 'Bronze' bronzer and the blushes on the bottom row are (from L to R) Trace Gold, Springsheen, Sweet William, Peachykeen & Dollymix.


----------



## girlambrosia (Aug 3, 2007)

55555


----------



## puppy_love_1041 (Aug 3, 2007)

sweet collection


----------



## hawaiian_mele (Sep 1, 2007)

Lovely collection!


----------



## Buttercup (Nov 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *girlambrosia* 

 
_Oh yay, more Melbournians 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 What is that pink beauty powder, if you don't mind me asking? Beautiful collection, BTW!_

 
Oops, sorry for being so slow to reply. It's Pearl Blossom from the Barbie loves MAC collection.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 4, 2007)

Nice collection.


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 12, 2008)

Updated collection pictures


----------



## IheartCosmetics (Mar 12, 2008)

Could you tell me the colors in the 4 pan picture, the one in the top left corner? thanks


----------



## Labonte (Mar 12, 2008)

Great collection. I like how you store your lipglosses!


----------



## Margolicious (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: My little Precious Stash *Updated**

Love the color collection! I really like your storage of the lipglosses, too!


----------



## mreichert (Mar 13, 2008)

Nice collection! Where did you find the lipgloss storage container? 

TIA


----------



## Merrybelly (Mar 13, 2008)

*Re: My little Precious Stash *Updated**

You're so lucky! I love Gladiola!


----------



## Buttercup (Mar 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IheartCosmetics* 

 
_Could you tell me the colors in the 4 pan picture, the one in the top left corner? thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's the Inventive eye quad. Inventive, White Wheat, Twillery and Velour I think they're called.


I found the storage on eBay


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 15, 2008)

Gorgeous collection!!  I love your self-made palettes!


----------



## jalisha (Dec 31, 2008)

i love the variety!


----------



## pianohno (Dec 31, 2008)

I demand you give me all your lipsticks


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jan 3, 2009)

aw nice stuff.. i like ur collection


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Jan 4, 2009)

What a darling collection!

I have a question for you:

What is that storage unit where you have all of your MAC lip glosses stashed?  Where did you buy it? It's awesome! I'd love to be able to see which gloss I was reaching for instead of fanning through them all hahaha


----------



## Buttercup (Feb 6, 2009)

MAC Head-  I got it off eBay, I think I searched for lipstick organizer. 

I thought i'd update my eyeshadow palettes, too lazy to update the rest though!


----------



## vivaluxri (Mar 15, 2009)

*Re: My little Precious Stash *Updated**

great collection! just goes to show you don't need to own the whole mac store to have some fun!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Mar 15, 2009)

nice collection!


----------

